# Whats the best online store to buy fish supplies?



## lil.guppy (Mar 21, 2008)

I live in a small town and we dont have a petsmart. The LPS are so outrageous in prices that I want to buy my supplies online.
Who is the cheapest? (keep shipping in mind)

I need
1. Penguin 330 filters
2. Heat Packs
3. Hikari fish food
4. Kordon AmQuel Plu
5. Black Diamond activated carbon
6. I also need something to get the PH to 8.0 (maybe you can recomend something)


----------



## crabbejoe (Aug 3, 2006)

I like Foster and Smith. Shipping is pretty cheap and their customer service is excellent.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

